# Best Ass In WWE History Tournament: Round 1, Match 1: Melina vs. Kaitlyn



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*KAITLYN*


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

It's a tough choice, but I'm going with Kaitlyn.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll stick with Melina. Hers is better and the spilts, lets not forget the spilts


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck um *Melina*

WHY? I dunno. kaitlyn is nice but too buff and small. Nice legs though


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

You know I gotta go with my girl Kaitlyn.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

Kaitlyn.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

It's her only redeemable quality ... Melina.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Hard choice because you got










and










I go with Melina


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Difficult choice, and there really aren't any wrong answers. I guess I'll go with Kaitlyn by a very narrow margin.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Going with Kaitlyn here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Told you guys. This shit is now serious. Shit is finna get real.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I voted Melina but this is gonna be a close one.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Melina just slightly.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Melina. 

Kaitlyn has amazing thighs but her ass is not that special.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

virus21 said:


> I'll stick with Melina. Hers is better and the spilts, lets not forget the spilts


Yes lawd ^ my vote


----------



## skeenz (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaitlyn, but not by a whole lot


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kaitlyn*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Katilyn


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn tight ass poll.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Come on guys, we're voting on *ass* here. Pictures prove that Melina has a much better ass.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Melina.

I think people are letting personal opinions get in the way. Kaitlyn is much more attractive, but Melina's ass is a lot bigger and better.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> Come on guys, we're voting on *ass* here. Pictures prove that Melina has a much better ass.


Yeah man. I did my part


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

Kaitlyn, just cause Melinas no eyebrow picture turned me off completely...neither of them are gonna win though...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Melina

close vote, I thought it was pretty clear that Melina would win this match up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

TheZeroIsTheHero said:


> Kaitlyn, just cause Melinas no eyebrow picture turned me off completely...neither of them are gonna win though...


smh.. rules are pretty simple

-You are voting on ASS. Everything else (Tits, Legs, Face, etc.) is irrelevant. You can, however, use how certain body parts help your Diva have the best Ass.



Bolts91 said:


> Melina.
> 
> I think people are letting personal opinions get in the way. Kaitlyn is much more attractive, but Melina's ass is a lot bigger and better.


QFT. I don't like Melina at all but to deny that she has a great ass, much greater than Kaitlyn's, is just foolishness


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

~Melina's ass is long, with a small curve while Kaitlyn's small and perky. 
~IMO, both asses aren't really that impressive unless they arch their back or pose in a provocative way.
~Staring at both asses from the back view, Kaitlyn's ass have little to no cheek-to-thigh ratio while I can actually see *some* cheek, when it comes to Melina's ass. 

Unbiased vote goes to Melina.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Kaitlyn


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Kaitlyn doesn't have an ass, she just has big ass legs. I've seen Melina ass jiggle!


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Pezley said:


> You know I gotta go with my girl Kaitlyn.


I cannot argue with this pic. Kaitlyn 100%


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

TN Punk said:


> *Kaitlyn doesn't have an ass*, she just big ass legs. I've seen Melina ass jiggle!


I agree this shouldn't be a hard choice if we are just looking at the ASS. If we were looking at the whole picture then it would be a tougher choice.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Kaitlyn.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More for my choice


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Definitely Kaitlyn.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Kaitlyn, by a LONG SHOT in my book.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaitlyn is my vote. Melina has always been fucking disgusting. She looks like a man.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kaitlyn*


My original vote was gonna be Melina but after reviewing the pics, kaitlyn is my gal in this match up


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I've gotta go with Melina.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Kaitlyn is my vote.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

damn my girl going against somebody just known for Dat Ass. Almost didnt see this and i would have never voted  

*Kaitlyn* all the way


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Melina.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

kaitlyn! and this was the hardessssstttttt thing ive ever had too vote on haha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I gotta go with Melina... barely.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Melina*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

are you guys seriously gonna make Kaitlyn lose:bron3


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

This looks tougher than Austin vs Rock
Katilyn


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

I voted Kaitlyn, but seeing some of the photos its close.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

To be fair Melina gets my vote and I don't like her. I want to vote for The Big K because shes the total package of being a hot woman, but this is an ass contest and Melina has that juggernaut of a ASS ¬¬.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Melina.

Kaitlyn's stupid lipstick kiss tattoo is fucking ugly, like her face.

Melina has a gross face but her ass makes up for it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This was tough but I'm gonna go with Melina. Her entrance alone was worth the reason for me to vote for her.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Melina by a country mile. She's definitely got it where it counts.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Kaitlyn for sure.


----------



## Glanerd (Jun 30, 2011)

Melina #1


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

neither have that amazing of asses to be honest. kaitlyn is closer to Pancakes because she's so muscular and lean, she doesnt have the well-placed fat tissue needed for her ass to be a nice thick round ass. not that I wouldnt bang her of course, but objectively, its not the ideal looking ass. neither is Melina's, but at least Melina's ass has more cushion, so she gets my vote.

also in the interest of fairness, you should probably post pics ONLY of the girls asses not their whole bodies. if people see kaitlyn's face vs Melina's ugly horse face, they might vote for Kaitlyn just because she's more attractive as a total package, but her ass is not better.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If they read the rules, then it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

I like kaitlyns ass more. My vote goes to kaitlyn <3


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Melina's obviously, Kaitlyn's is nothing special I say.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Melina has the better ass and thats what this poll is about guys


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't choose! Gotta go for Melina then.. Damn those splits.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ this being a hard decision, Melina, and it isn't even close. Kaitlyn has nice thighs, I will give her that.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

will there be a best puppies tournament?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Rick said:


> will there be a best puppies tournament?


Looks like this tournament is the true decider, what we been waiting on. If Winning is not done in by the end of this one, I am all for a Puppies tournament.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Tough one but K8Lyn gets my vote


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude.

Melina, obv


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll go with Melina.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Melina thats for sure.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Looks like this tournament is the true decider, what we been waiting on. If Winning is not done in by the end of this one, I am all for a Puppies tournament.


Possibility. Maybe, maybe not. We'll seen once this tournament concludes.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

That third picture of Kaitlyn sold it for me. WOW!

*I fucking love ASS.*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to say Kaitlyn after seeing that pics.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaitlyn.
______


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

Kaitlyn


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Melina, and by looking at the poll she got this one.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kaitlyn's hotter, better rack, better thighs. But Melina has the superior ass so I vote Melina.

Who's smarter though? :vince3


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

Melina


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Difficult decision but i'll go with Kaitlyn.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Kaitlyn, easily.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Melina by far.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Melina. Kaitlyn is fit but she has a bit of a man ass.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Serious lack of pictures in this thread


*Melina FTW*


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Melina. Dem splits, man.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Melina all the way!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Serious lack of pictures in this thread


Yeah, make with the goods


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Dat girl Kaitlyn


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Greatest.Thread.Ever


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Voted for Kaitlyn..:ass


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a difficult choice as both have nice ass'

But I guess its Melina with the best ass as when she did the splits you could really tell how good her ass is


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I go with Kaitlyn.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

Kaitlyn, really hard choice. I think is for the fact that her body tunes perfectly with her ass.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

For me, it's not hard. Although Melina has got an ass worthy off my lips, I've got to go with Kaitlyn.

Vote - Kaitlyn.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kaitlyn of course.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I pick Melina. Close though.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Melina , would do illegal things


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

Kaitlyn.


----------



## Suthers (Mar 9, 2011)

Both good, but when Melina used to do the splits, well it always made me happy, therefore my vote is

Melina


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> If they read the rules, then it wouldn't be a problem.


I'm convinced that the 120 people who voted for Kaitlyn did not. 

Kaitlyn has great legs/thighs, but when it comes to strictly ass she is packing a borderline pancake booty


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This should go to Kaitlyn. She's younger and in better shape.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Melina without a shadow of a doubt. Anyone that says Kaitlyn is forgetting dat ass during her ring entrance. She still has an amazing ass now. It's perfect.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Melina. If Kaitlyn had smaller thighs i'd say her though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man this is too difficult. Melina. By an eyelash.


----------



## jcags (Jun 1, 2012)

To me, Melina just looks like a cheap pornstar.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

kaitlyn all the way


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Surprised how close this poll is, I was expecting it to be one-sided.

Anyway, I just came here to post the best ass in WWE history:



































(Fun fact about Google Image searching "Mr. Ass" - fair amount of gay porn.)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kaitlyn.

TBH, she really looks like a pornstar in those older pics...

If only.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I know there's opinions but damn how can anyone vote for Kaitlyn lol.

Maybe if she was against someone like Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
She's hot and she has a nice ass. How can we not vote for her?

---
Anyways, I just noticed The Winning One's signature.
He wins the thread.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

melinas ass is the finest


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Melina. Great arse on her.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking at the pictures posted, I have to go with Kaitlyn.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

seems like yall be voteing on overall looks. ITS AN ASS CONTEST and voteing based on pics only posted here geeez.do a search and check out those ASSES google is your friend!gota say doh its a close matchup since they both got a nice booteh but ima go with melina one of the best bootys of all time and she can shake that shit too


----------



## Diegetes (Jun 28, 2011)

Melina


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I know there's opinions but damn how can anyone vote for Kaitlyn lol.
> 
> Maybe if she was against someone like Kelly Kelly.


lol so true. So true.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah because this is judging solely on ass I'm going to vote for Melina for the first time ever. Everything about her is awful; her face, her ridiculous baloon tits, her hair etc. but her ass is dat shit.

She's getting my vote. Kaitlyn can squat more weight than me and it shows in those legs. Not a massive fan of that unless it's Natty!


----------



## erik027 (Apr 3, 2012)

Kaitlyn!!!! Just look at that ass.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Definitely going with Kaitlyn.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaitlyn hands down!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaitlyn has NO ASS. I have no idea what you guys voting for her are thinking. She's all leg. If this was a legs contest sure, but there is NO ASS on Kaitlyn.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Kaitlyn has NO ASS. I have no idea what you guys voting for her are thinking. She's all leg. If this was a legs contest sure, but there is NO ASS on Kaitlyn.



she has a little but i agree with you more or less


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crowking said:


> Kaitlyn has NO ASS. I have no idea what you guys voting for her are thinking. She's all leg. If this was a legs contest sure, but there is NO ASS on Kaitlyn.


Because Kaitlyn is better looking then Melina and they are ignoring the reason of the poll even though Melina has the superior ass in this round.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Because Kaitlyn is better looking then Melina and they are ignoring the reason of the poll even though Melina has the superior ass in this round.


It's actually causing me a slight amount of frustration. It's just bewildering. I mean really? No ass whatsoever.

I've never been so indignant about a post in this forum. :lmao


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Kaitlyn.
> 
> TBH, she really looks like a pornstar in those older pics...
> 
> If only.


she did do 1 porn back in the day, though its been a few years since i seen it


Edit: i was thinking of melina not kaitlyn


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Melina. Those splits seal the deal.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is about ass so I have to choose Melina.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Because Kaitlyn is better looking then Melina and they are ignoring the reason of the poll even though Melina has the superior ass in this round.


This. It's obvious people see something in Kaitlyn that has a back that extends straight to her legs. But Kaitlyn is better looking to say the least.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This. It's obvious people see something in Kaitlyn that has a back that extends straight to her legs. But Kaitlyn is better looking to say the least.


Hey I think Melina is attractive. But agreed that Kaitlyn is better looking, minus the lack of ass


----------



## clarke28 (Aug 30, 2009)

Melina


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So is Melina the winner of this tournament round 1 then???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So is Melina the winner of this tournament round 1 then???


No, it doesn't end till the 4th. Kaitlyn is catching up real fast and may just take it.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The white girl.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Melina.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Both are nice but the fact that Kaitlyn's face is 100x better than Melina's, Kaitlyn wins the tie!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> Both are nice but the fact that Kaitlyn's face is 100x better than Melina's, Kaitlyn wins the tie!


Except this aint about faces, its about asses


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally, the right girl is wining this.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Kaitlyn easily.

Still would smash on melina though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Except this aint about faces, its about asses


Yeah, Kaitlyn won the tie breaker.


----------



## Edibas (Nov 14, 2009)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, Kaitlyn won the tie breaker.


i dont see how it can be a tie doh since melina has by far the superior ass


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaitlyn


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Is kaitlyn hotter? Yes but Melina has a better ass


----------



## Laker_ (Jun 3, 2012)

Melina any day of the week.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Tough poll but I had to go with Kaitlyn

No sarcasm, this tournament is serious business.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Melina.

Lol @ people calling Melina hideous. "I couldn't get near her if my life depended on it, but she said what everyone else was thinking and criticised Trish for taking a spot at WrestleMania! Ewwwwwwwww, gross! Get her away from me!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Melina ofcourse.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Both are good, but going with Melina's.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Melina.
> 
> Lol @ people calling Melina hideous. "I couldn't get near her if my life depended on it, but she said what everyone else was thinking and criticised Trish for taking a spot at WrestleMania! Ewwwwwwwww, gross! Get her away from me!"


Or Melina did get hideous over the years and people aren't attracted to her anymore.


----------



## Frightmare (Dec 26, 2010)

Jesus Crist, both are amazing, but I choose Melina!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kaitlyn is all around better looking, but Melina has a better ass.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

kaitlyn


----------



## hebtheeagle (Dec 22, 2003)

Melina for me. That first picture that was posted for her is one of my all-time favorite Diva photos of all time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

virus21 said:


> I'll stick with Melina. Hers is better and the spilts, lets not forget the spilts


Melina got dis shit. Kaitlyn is just a brolic bitch with thunder thighs, but her ass aint fucking with this shit. Melina can sit on my face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Both ladies were tied and both were in the lead at various times like a teeter-totter but in the end, despite Kaitlyn trying to catch up at the 11th hour, *Melina* wins this match and moves on the the next round! Great match with Kaitlyn in the underdog role.

Tomorrow, there will be another new match to determine which seven Divas (along with Melina) will be in the Quarterfinals of the *Best Ass in WWE History Tournament* and no I am not spoiling it until you find out like tomorrow. Again, this tournament just got real.​


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

How in the bloody hell did Melina win?


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Melina. Kaitlyn's ass is too muscle-esq.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wasn;t around for this and God both of these women has AMAZING asses but Melina;s ass is better (althoguh overall I would pick kaitlyn)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind, I see it's an old thread that just got re-bumped for some reason.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoops didn't see this was over.


----------

